# Kmail to mutt



## roddierod (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm experimenting with switching from kmail to mutt. I have mutt setup with the folder patch. Does anyone know of a simple way to import the kmail folder structure into mutt so that I read all the subfolders? Or is it simplest to convert the maildir format to mbox?

If anyone else has done the same and has any other pointers or gotcha, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------

